# قسمه ذبح اسحاق (تقال يوم خميس العهد ) !!!



## kajo (20 أبريل 2008)

*قسمه ذبح اسحاق*

*تقال يوم خميس العهد وسنوى *

*بصوت ابونا اسطفانوس رزق*

*قسمة ذبح أسحق.mp3*​


----------



## the servant (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قسمه ذبح اسحاق (تقال يوم خميس العهد ) !!!*

تسلم اخي كاجو بجد من اروع القسم وبصوت اكثر من رائع رب المجد يدوم خدمتك


----------



## kajo (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قسمه ذبح اسحاق (تقال يوم خميس العهد ) !!!*



frai قال:


> تسلم اخي كاجو بجد من اروع القسم وبصوت اكثر من رائع رب المجد يدوم خدمتك


 
شكرا لمرورك 

ربنا يباركك
كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## menam (12 فبراير 2009)

قسمه جميله جدا


----------



## محارب الشر (13 فبراير 2009)

القسمة جمياة ربنا يباركك


----------

